# Problem mit Aufgabenstellung



## Skahead (8. Dez 2009)

Hallo,

haben folgende aufgabenstellung bekommen.Welche wir mit Schliefe und Zähler in der Berechnung lösen sollen und in einer Tebelle wie unten im Bild ausgegeben werden soll. Zu meinem Problem:
Hab einen Grafen mit ner Kurve skizziert in welchem pro Zeit (x-Achse) auf der y-achse (Kreditvolumen) in Abhängigkeit mit einem Zinnssatz berechnet werden soll und dann bei 0 aufhören und die Werte ausgeben soll. Sollte der 0 Punkt nicht auf einem geraden oder vollständigen Wertm von x (zeit) sein dann soll man es mit einer Resteberechnung oder einer Differenzbedingen ausgleicheungen und hinzuaddieren.
Meine Frage... Wie funkitoniert das? ich steig in der aufgabenstellung gar nicht durch.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Sempah (8. Dez 2009)

Dein Stichwort heisst Annuitätentilgung (Annuität = Zins + Tilgung = gleichbleibender Betrag).
Verstehst du nun die Aufgabenstellung generell nicht oder wie du es in Java umsetzen sollst?

// EDIT: btw. falls du dich fragst, wie dein Lehrer auf diese Werte kommt, hier ein Tipp: Die 10% beziehen sich per annum


----------



## Skahead (9. Dez 2009)

ich versteh die mathematischen Zusammenhänge nicht. 
Was ist denn annuität?

LG
Skahead


----------



## Gonzo17 (9. Dez 2009)

Klick mich

Im Übrigen wirds hier doch schon gesagt?!


----------



## Landei (9. Dez 2009)

Annuität


----------

